# Dove season so far



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

Well on 9/1 we killed a total of 18 birds. Then on 9/2 we got a two man limit and today we killed a 4 man limit by 930. Its been a great season so far.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

What part of the state are you hunting?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mattwill00 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm interested too. I havent been out this year but i normally go out in northeast ohio to the public land dove fields. What's the best techniques, walking or sitting? Anyone use decoys? Calls? I ve tried all this the past three or four years and haven't been too successful. Like 2 or 3 doves every outing. Does private land really make much of a difference with doves? Im sure time of day makes a difference, mornings or evenings? I just want to get into a few more birds!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

GUESS YOU FORGOT ABOUT ME


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

mattwill00 said:


> I'm interested too. I havent been out this year but i normally go out in northeast ohio to the public land dove fields. What's the best techniques, walking or sitting? Anyone use decoys? Calls? I ve tried all this the past three or four years and haven't been too successful. Like 2 or 3 doves every outing. Does private land really make much of a difference with doves? Im sure time of day makes a difference, mornings or evenings? I just want to get into a few more birds!


The best IMO .. is get 4 spinners set on a bucket and shoot them ...and private land is best .... morrings in the fields are top times


----------



## mattwill00 (Jul 14, 2011)

firstflight111... Thanks for the quick reply. As for the private land, what should I be looking for? Is standing corn any good? I assume probably not but I'm not very versed in crops or what I should be look for. Thanks for all the help. I'm gonna try my luck this weekend and hopefully can get a meal or two out of it.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

Sorry i havnt been on guys but im hunting north east ohio. All private. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

mattwill00 said:


> firstflight111... Thanks for the quick reply. As for the private land, what should I be looking for? Is standing corn any good? I assume probably not but I'm not very versed in crops or what I should be look for. Thanks for all the help. I'm gonna try my luck this weekend and hopefully can get a meal or two out of it.


cut corn is better ...lots of the farmers will leave some rows still standing sit in them they love dead trees ..


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

looking to get out tomorrow for the first time in 2 years(dove's)....and to see a few birds....maybe even get lucky  I could get 1/2 my limit with the pellet gun on the ones behind the house....could always bait them to draw them off the electric wires


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

I sat on 2 MOJO decoys (spinning wings) and 5 cheap 1.00 foam dove from dicks and got my limit saturday. Than equals $87.00 after taxes for 15 birds.
This weekend I'll limit out too.

Always room for one more. PM me if interested


----------

